# deprofundis '' newton'' type of idea please read and be amazed



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Imagine if Bjorn Smeltzer and his ensemble did a Nicolas Gombert whit there manicotage skills, Gombert music is all ready refined, but graindelavoix could spice it up ala spanish since Gombert served under spanish rule and spend time there.So imagine graindelavoix putting ornementation in his music of iberic perfume of rare beauty.

Imagine deuxio (all the people , deprofundis thus a john lennon joke) no but serieously
What were i saying, let not get gibberish

What about Beauty Farm performing manchicourt we would all whant to see this , trust me Beauty farm
Than another decent Jacquet de Mantoue , i reminded you folks there is only two serieous recording of Jacquet of Mantua, i have them Brabant ensemble and Noel Akchoté guitar arrang, but this is too little for me, i need more, can a good ensemble blown me away whit a new Jacquet of mantua and please include allelouia surrexit dominus, hmm jeez i love this, common guys Mantua is cruelly underrated has an ace of spade yet we know next to nothing of him since not so many album of him available.
Brilliant should put out Gombert box-set missa done by dufay ensemble
Last but not least Singer pur doeing of Isaac or Brumel box-set...

Please now people , tell me what do you think, there all good idea all of them!!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> .
> Brilliant should put out Gombert box-set missa done by dufay ensemble


You have quite an imagination, and those are all good ideas, but getting Brilliant involved in some of these box sets, that gets my pulse going.


----------

